# Warn 60" Provantage Plow



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Is any one using this plow with the front mount? The blade looks very well built so does the mount. I would like to get new larger boots for my beast next year,and was just wondering if anyone has a problem with the latch guides on the mount interfearing with the larger tires.


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

My brother-in-law runs one with 27 mudlights on a king quad and doesn't have a problem with it, if that means anything to you!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

do these interfere with the skid plates? im not sure where they mount?


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> do these interfere with the skid plates? im not sure where they mount?


I'll find out on Sunday when i do the install, i bought the front mount as it lifts higher and doesn't take away any ground clearance. It replaces the kawi winch mount.I'll post pics and info when done.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Whew! Got her done. I mounted a warn winch mount, provantage front mount, all in a new OEM bumper (long story).And added a 60" blade with front mount push tube assy.
It looks like i'll be fine with the larger tires , but just!
I know i'm going to like not having to get on my hands and knees to put pins in, like the Cycle Country push tube on my honda. Just drive up to the Warn and it clips into place.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

looks good!
i found a deal on a used one...i hope it works out.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

So lucky me it snowed about 8" last night and i got to try the sucker out. Works AWSOME!!! This is a VERY tough built blade.I love how high the blade lifts. 
A few more pics:


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

so that must be the straight plow not the tapered?
im trying to see on this site what all i would need. it would be nice to not have to crawl on the ground to hook the plow up.
http://www.gowarn.com/PartLists.aspx?plID=101526


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

yes it's the straight plow with 5 adjustable pivot points.
The part numbers you will need for your bike are:
*1) ProVantage Front Plow Mount Kit Part Number: 80360*

*2) 60" Blade Part Number:78960*

*3) Plow Base* *Part Number: 92100*

**if you allready have a winch mount you don't need to buy the warn one, just the 3 items above. If you don't have a winch mount then definatley get the warn mount it's heavy duty.


----------



## knucklehead (Oct 14, 2009)

Looks like you have alot of snow ,where abouts do you live in B.C ?


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

knucklehead said:


> Looks like you have alot of snow ,where abouts do you live in B.C ?


 
Quesnel  You?


----------



## knucklehead (Oct 14, 2009)

Mission ! But we don't have snow yet ?


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

Haha ! don't think you guy's are gonna get much this year, normally we have about 2' on the ground. So far we only got one 8"dump ...on the last day of hunting season. oh well .
I lived in mission for a while, on dewdney trunk rd. moved up north 18 yrs ago and i'm glad i did ,it's gotten too crazy down there since  are there many places left to ride around there? Cheers, Dave


----------



## knucklehead (Oct 14, 2009)

It looks like were not going to get much this year at all  a few buddies last year followed the railroad tracks from abby to the mission train bridge . they didn't stop there they went across it no problem at all with all that snow ! and terrorized mission on the qauds ,LOL. yah theres still alot of trails around and sometimes we'll take our camping trailers with us go for the weekends to other places . yes, its sucks for the taffic down here!!


----------



## BruteForce (Jun 15, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> Whew! Got her done. I mounted a warn winch mount, provantage front mount, all in a new OEM bumper (long story).And added a 60" blade with front mount push tube assy.
> It looks like i'll be fine with the larger tires , but just!
> I know i'm going to like not having to get on my hands and knees to put pins in, like the Cycle Country push tube on my honda. Just drive up to the Warn and it clips into place.


Can you take a couple more pictures for me? I received the same setup as you, however I'm struggling to get it mounted. It seems as tho the front mount does not fit properly to my bumper. Almost as if I have to grind down the bumper to get it on properly.

Is that where your long story comes in? Before I go that route I'd like verification that that's indeed what I need to do. Also, how does the Warn Mounting plate look? I have a gorilla one and I cant picture how I'm supposed to get the winch mounted on top of the plate since 2 of the bolts will be sandwiched between the plow mount and the bottom of the winch mount.....

Any help would be great!:thinking:


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

I just got home from work and it's -30 C outside so i'll take some better pics when i get up and it warms up. I'm not sure about the Gorilla mount , i used the warn mount and the biggest thing about mounting the plow assy. is to keep all bolts loose until everything is in place (except for the winch) install it last.I had the kawi mount on before but my dealer traded me my used one for the warn, he said the kawi mount would be fine but i figured since he was willing to trade old for new i went with the warn.


----------



## BruteForce (Jun 15, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> I just got home from work and it's -30 C outside so i'll take some better pics when i get up and it warms up. I'm not sure about the Gorilla mount , i used the warn mount and the biggest thing about mounting the plow assy. is to keep all bolts loose until everything is in place (except for the winch) install it last.I had the kawi mount on before but my dealer traded me my used one for the warn, he said the kawi mount would be fine but i figured since he was willing to trade old for new i went with the warn.


My issue comes from the actual plow mount itself. 

1st. I removed the two bolts on the plastic guard and pulled it down out of the way.

Then I removed the two bolts holding on the bottom of the bumper. Next, when I situate the plow mount on the frame the holes do NOT line up with the ones for the bumper to screw into. Its off by about 1/2" - 1". If you could take pictures of that, it would be great.

I'm not sure if there is a design difference since my Brute is an 05, but short of grinding down my front bumper, the holes on the mounting plate have no chance of aligning with the holes for the bumper.:thinking:

And one last thing, for my winch mounting plate, it requires 4 bolts to go up through the bottom to secure the winch, now, when I mount the plow mount and winch mount together with the 2 ubolts, it sandwiches 2 of the 4 bolts used to secure my winch... how did you get around this? Theres not enough room to get a wrench between the plates to spin the bolt....

Am I making this harder than it need be?

Again, thank you for the pictures


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

i'm from smithers and have a warn plow for my 750 and does it throw the snow. Don't have the front mount, still crawling under to put it on good thing the shop is heated.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

BruteForce said:


> My issue comes from the actual plow mount itself.
> 
> 1st. I removed the two bolts on the plastic guard and pulled it down out of the way.
> 
> ...


I think that you would probably be better off with a warn winch mount. Maybe send warn an e-mail to see if that gorilla can even be used with the front mount, I remember my stealer telling me that the kawi and warn mounts work, but some do not.
As for the bumper mount on the plow front mount not fitting your bumper width, could you get a pic up of that? Do you have the front mount UNDER the winch mount? Mine was a little tricky to line-up, i used an awl on one side in the hole,then wiggled and pry'd until i got both bolts in. Here's a few pic's :


----------



## BruteForce (Jun 15, 2009)

DaBrute said:


> I think that you would probably be better off with a warn winch mount. Maybe send warn an e-mail to see if that gorilla can even be used with the front mount, I remember my stealer telling me that the kawi and warn mounts work, but some do not.
> As for the bumper mount on the plow front mount not fitting your bumper width, could you get a pic up of that? Do you have the front mount UNDER the winch mount? Mine was a little tricky to line-up, i used an awl on one side in the hole,then wiggled and pry'd until i got both bolts in. Here's a few pic's :



Thank you for the pictures! I'll try to post some of my issue when I get the chance, either today, or tomorrow.

Now, in your first picture, when you install that, your going to connect the "back vertical mounts" to the frame. Then when you go to install the winch, the back holes, or the top most in your picture labeled "winch mount holes" how are you able to access those once the " back vertical mount" is tightened"? On mine, it seems as tho they are going to be almost wedged between the plow mount and winch mount leaving me unable to turn the bolt to tighten the winch onto it ....

Again, I'll try to take pictures of my problem... but first and foremost I need to get the dang thing to mount on the quad....

EDIT: 

Ok, well I ran outside to take a couple pics... this is the main issue I'm having:









This is a picture of the mount in place, and the arm that is supposed to align with the bumper hole, is about 1/2" off. I know you said you had to pry and work it to get it on, but I've tried and I've had no luck. After further examination, I noticed this on the underneath of the plow mount on both sides: 








The little silver scratch is on the bottom of the actual mount. It shows that the mount is in fact already sitting on the frame thus I am not able to get the actual 1/2" I need to align the holes....also, in this picture you can see I had to grind down the the right hand side of the "n" in order to get it to fit around the tubes.


----------



## BruteForce (Jun 15, 2009)

Well after feeling mechanically handicapped for a couple days, Warn finally contacted me:

_Nathan,
Sorry, the mount needed for your application is an 82530 and not the 80360. There was a correction to the catalog but it looks like the website didn’t get updated.

We do not currently have any 82530’s in stock but if your dealer can swap you out for the correct mount, we can issue an RMA for them to return it back through their channels for credit._


I'm in the process of tracking down a company that has one in stock. For future people with a 2005 Brute Froce 750, be warned that the part number is incorrect on almost ALL the websites...:eek13:

I'll keep you all updated with how things turn out... thanks again for all the help.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

:goodnews:Good to hear  I was starting to feel a little handicaped myself ,cuz my suggestions weren't doing much good. Well except that part about e-mailing Warn  LOL
Hopefully you get the right part soon.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

well, i broke down and bought this setup!
but i got the 54 provantage plow. i did some homework and bought it from www.gowarn.com. they have a survey you take online which gives you a 5% discount. THEN, you tell them you want a %100 price match. so i got the plow, front mount assembly, and bracket for $422 to my door. and up untill the end of december WARN themselves have a $70 mail in rebate for the provantage plow.
so after the rebates i bought everything needed (i already have the winch) for $352 *******!
i think thats a pretty good deal!
if anyone needs the website to get the price match let me know...
times are tough!!! got find ways to save SOME money right!:rockn:


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

^^^^^:rockn:^^^^^

 Awsome prices dude! It does pay to shop around.
Sent my rebate in last week, the promotion states up to 12wks for a check. You're gonna like that plow, it's built tough as hell.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

good to know! think these plows are up to pushing dirt/gravel? if so i have the township drop off piles of fill to level my yard. would like to use it to level the stuff this coming summer.

i just hope the local bank doesn't give me a hard time cashing the rebate check. sometimes they are fussy when it comes to unusual checks..

when its mounted ill post pics..
MAYBE if i get time ill do a right up.


----------



## bruiser quad (Nov 6, 2009)

Very nice looking plows, the front mounts appeal to me way more than the old rear style, I'd like to get one but will probably have to wait till next season...

Are you all using the steel winch rope or synthetic, I've heard all the short movements and sharp angles on the steel rope can wear it out quickly... 



DaBrute said:


> ...
> Sent my rebate in last week, the promotion states up to 12wks for a check. ...





88rxn/a said:


> ...i just hope the local bank doesn't give me a hard time cashing the rebate check. sometimes they are fussy when it comes to unusual checks...


On your rebates, be patient, I sent one in for my winch back the beginning of AUGUST! still not received it... e-mailed WARN yesterday...


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^
sounds like the gov.
sent my form in august for the first time home buyers tax credit. i called 2 days ago and was told the end of december!


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> good to know! think these plows are up to pushing dirt/gravel? if so i have the township drop off piles of fill to level my yard. would like to use it to level the stuff this coming summer.


Yeah i think it could handle it just fine


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

DaBrute hows the 60" plow holding up to the brute. Just wondering if thats to wide for the brute to handle or should i go with something a tick narrower. Also hows the down pressure with that thing, does it wont to pull up onto the snow or stay down good. I think i found a used/new blade but the mounting system wont fit mine, im wondering if all the blades are the same and i can just buy a plow mount and the plow base i have a kawasaki winch mount know.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

deuce07 said:


> DaBrute hows the 60" plow holding up to the brute. Just wondering if thats to wide for the brute to handle or should i go with something a tick narrower. Also hows the down pressure with that thing, does it wont to pull up onto the snow or stay down good. I think i found a used/new blade but the mounting system wont fit mine, im wondering if all the blades are the same and i can just buy a plow mount and the plow base i have a kawasaki winch mount know.


The brute handles the 60" very easily,the down pressure is perfect due to it being a heavy setup. My cyclecountry blade on my honda had a problem with staying on the ground (i say *had *cuz i'll probly never use it again) lol
That kawi mount will work fine.


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

wel i think i found i think i found one with the 54" blade for right at $300 so im pretty exsited


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

how did you get a hold of gowarn.com the numbers always busy


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

the 300 is pretty cheap. apparently the kawi mount is on back order the end of the week from gowarn. i got right through? when you do, ask them if the parts are IN STOCK.


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

ya ive tryed for 3 hours everytime number is busy u have a number on anything? i got 8882190090


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

ya, same number.
i called in the AM.


----------



## deuce07 (Aug 27, 2009)

ill try that


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

recieved my $70 rebate check from Warn yesterday, not too bad....only took 2mos.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

ha, it took FOREVER just to get my plow from gowarn.com.
i had to cancel the mount for the BF and order it from denniskirk because it was holding up my order.
i must say though, it is built tough as nails...this thing is a plowing machine.
great find Dabrute!


----------



## gs340 (Feb 5, 2010)

why did you go with the 60inch blade? i'm thinking about a 54 so I can load it more easily on my 4foot wide trailer.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

gs340 said:


> why did you go with the 60inch blade? i'm thinking about a 54 so I can load it more easily on my 4foot wide trailer.


I went with the 60" because my driveway is 250'L x 40'W and i don't want to be plowing any longer than i have too  I don't travel with my blade, and if i do it's just down the road to a lake to plow a skating rink for the family and neighbors.


----------



## gs340 (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm getting the 60inch blade installed tomorrow. Hope everything goes well. I'll post pictures.


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

WOOT! WOOT! Your gonna LOVE that plow! :rockn:
are you getting the front mount or the pushtube mount?


----------



## gs340 (Feb 5, 2010)

Front mount. Same setup you have with the XT30 winch.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

indeed, the couple of times i got to use it i love it even more!


----------



## gs340 (Feb 5, 2010)

Only issue i see having is tires. I'm using the stock but I don't have enough cash for wheels/tires.


----------



## Radiation74 (Aug 7, 2010)

so i have a warn winch on already, is it hard to install this plow? i dont really want to take my winch off and put it back on, feeling lazy this year, does the front mount take a long time to install?


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

It's not hard to install, but yes you'll have to remove your winch temporarly as the front mount sits under the winch mount and u-bolts to the frame. Doesn't take long at all.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

*i hope*

getting the same setup 60inch blade, front mount, hope that the kawi winch mount works! Has anyone installed this setup with the kawi winch mount

If it's a pain I will get the warn winch mount.... but would be nice to save some $$


----------



## Radiation74 (Aug 7, 2010)

DaBrute said:


> It's not hard to install, but yes you'll have to remove your winch temporarly as the front mount sits under the winch mount and u-bolts to the frame. Doesn't take long at all.



Is it clean looking when the plow is off? Is there anything to get hooked up when I have it on the trails? And, is it pretty straight forward, I don't wanna have to haul the winch off, does the mount just slide in under the winch when the bolts are off? I'm prob ordering it this week, want to get it on before the cold weather hits, no heated garage.


----------



## Radiation74 (Aug 7, 2010)

Gallop said:


> getting the same setup 60inch blade, front mount, hope that the kawi winch mount works! Has anyone installed this setup with the kawi winch mount
> 
> If it's a pain I will get the warn winch mount.... but would be nice to save some $$


How much you paying? My quote was 680, including tax of 15%.


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

$525.00 Can + 13% tax...... 

Front Mount, Plow Base, And Blade....


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

*got mine today all most on...*

got mine today! Got everything put togeather besides the winch mount looks like I need to get the WARN one, whatever my mount is now will not work unless some major modification, drilling, cutting, etc... 

I'm going to order the Warn mount tomorrow. 

A quick question for you guys running the setup now, Do you guys have the stock winch line, or are you running the rope style winch line? 
Thanks


----------



## Radiation74 (Aug 7, 2010)

So I put this on myself, the bracket is concerning me, someone with an arctic cat said that they put their original skid plate back on, does the skid plate fit over the bracket on the 650i 2008, does the bracket sit under the the bumper or on top of the bumper.


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

Wish it would snow here. I posted your 3rd pic as mt background...miss the cold.


----------



## trailmaker (Jun 29, 2010)

*For those with a Moose plow*

Moose now has a front mount set up called RM3 Plow System and you can just buy the fram and mounting bracket for there existing plows.

My problem with plowing is that I have never been able to move the snow high enough and this seems to be the solution without firing up the skidsteer to move large piles of snow.

So will be calling the dealer to see how much it will cost to switch over my 72".


----------

